# Small dog vaccination alert



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Dave. I am very careful with vaccines. Besides rabies, I don't think any of my guys needed anything in a long time. I read a book on vaccines when Bella was a puppy and I decided not to give them unless they absolutely need something. If rabies was not the law, I would probably give it every 7 years.....if that. 

I had no idea that the shots are one size fits all. That is insane!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm with you there Linda, .We're on a limited schedule for sure . I'm leaning to seven years with all of them. Which means one more for Molly. The rabies is ridiculous here, every two years.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I never give my dogs lepto or corona shots. Have to do rabies once a year; have stretched out the others.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Becky Chittenden said:


> I never give my dogs lepto or corona shots. Have to do rabies once a year; have stretched out the others.


 Wow Becky, does TN have a yearly renewal. ?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Becky Chittenden said:


> I never give my dogs lepto or corona shots. Have to do rabies once a year; have stretched out the others.


yeah, Corona what a pile of wool we've had pulled over our eyes. Here's Jean Dodds words on this vaccine.

"Corona Not recommended.
1.) Disease only affects dogs <6 weeks of age.
2.) Rare disease: TAMU has seen only one case in seven years.
3.) Mild self-limiting disease.
4.) Efficacy of the vaccine is questionable. "


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thank you for this timely video!
Tillie is up for vaccinations next month and I am very confused and un educated about them. I am going to be doing research for sure and visiting the website the video mentioned.
I am curious, IF our dogs have had the vaccines in the past and haven't reacted does that mean that they won't react in the future? or is it more on a case by case basis?

Tillie is due for "Da2ppv 1 yr" tomorrow... what IS this vaccine, is it important? It sounds like a combo vaccine which I want to steer away from... 
She needs Rabies too, as well as kennel cough. I was planning on spacing her vaccines out by a month, is that a good plan?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

It's up to you Tammy, being from CA , that's where Jean Dodds is from and Sabine follows her protocol as well. Read up and decide for yourself. I'll be back with Dr. Schultz aricle as well. http://www.weim.net/emberweims/Vaccine.html
And here is his., These two people pretty much agree with one another. http://www.cedarbayvet.com/duration_of_immunity.htm


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awesome! thanks so much Dave, I'll read through all of this tonight!
Can we, as "Owners" decide to NOT vaccinate?
What do YOU do with your Hav??


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

it doesn't mention the Da2ppv vaccine??


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> awesome! thanks so much Dave, I'll read through all of this tonight!
> Can we, as "Owners" decide to NOT vaccinate?
> What do YOU do with your Hav??


At least here in Canada , you can refuse all except rabies. If you don't board, you don't need to worry about bordetella. I follow Sabines advice.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Does Sabine have info on her site about vaccines, or is it something I should e-mail her about?
as of yet we have never boarded her and pray I never have to. IF a time comes that we do, I will just do the bordatella at that point since it isn't very long lasting...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> Does Sabine have info on her site about vaccines, or is it something I should e-mail her about?
> as of yet we have never boarded her and pray I never have to. IF a time comes that we do, I will just do the bordatella at that point since it isn't very long lasting...


She charges for this, but it's based on what your history is already. 
Distemper, Adenovirus type 2 (Hepatitis), Parainfluenza, and Parvo. You could ask her . But I've been trying to reach her twice today, and her site is down.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

so that's FOUR vaccines in ONE!? CAN they seperate these?? giving 1 at a time? or is this one not as dangerous as Rabies??
I'll e-mail Sabine and do some more research before subjecting Tillie to anything. She hasn't had any adverse reactions to vaccines, but we know her system is sensitive... besides she hasn't had any vaccines since last year when she was just a baby.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I think rabies is the only one you 'have' to have and GA like TN is once a year. I am having titers done on Abby next year and we don't do Lepto or Corona. Our vet is very amenable to following our wishes - even if he doesn't always agree!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yes they can . Not sure if they'll charge more though. I haven't run into it yet . Cause we're not due for five more years. I'm not bothering with titers. But that's my descision. Not for everyone.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

This is something that has been bothering me since we brought Tessa home. The breeder advised that she had had a Parvo shot but didn't believe in any other vaccines. She sent me lots of material that bascially said most vaccines were unnecessary. We had the vet give Tessa the rabies shot at 4 1/2 months because we take her across the border frequently, but I still haven't had the vet give her any more. The vet recommended she have the whole set (of course) but will do what I want. To date, I keep putting off the appointment for more vaccines. Tessa is nine months now and is perfectly healthy. I'm still so confused. I only want to do what is right for our pup.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I hear ya. It is a bit overwhelming. And it is always a guess. The hard part is reading what's out there and being told otherwise by most vets. I like the research part that Dodds and Schultz have provided. Their message is now being recommended in the U.S. by most vet schools.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Mojo had initial shots with the breeder. I got him at nine weeks, did the 2 in 1 vaccine twice, rabies once, will never do any more. They can make whatever laws they want, but I'll keep my dog healthy, thank you very much. My girlfriend with a Havanese and a Great Dane does no vaccines at all.

Libby was with the breeder until age six, so she got the whole works during that time. She will never get another vaccine of any kind.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I actually printed out jean Dobbs protocol and took it to my vet. I do rabies every 3 years and titer for distemper and parvo only every 3 years. Besides rabies these are the only vaccines I give, but only if needed. I told my vet to stop sending me a reminder yearly, so they changed it to every 3 years titer reminder.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Rabies vaccine is evil!  Don't get me started... But poor Cash got really, really, sick after each of his rabies vaccine...not reaction sick...but autoimmune sick that showed up 18 days to the day each time. After his shot. No more rabies for my boy.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Missy, you got an exemption right. What was involved with that.?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> I actually printed out jean Dobbs protocol and took it to my vet. I do rabies every 3 years and titer for distemper and parvo only every 3 years. Besides rabies these are the only vaccines I give, but only if needed. I told my vet to stop sending me a reminder yearly, so they changed it to every 3 years titer reminder.


Yeah Linda , that yearly call by the vet is their gravy train not only for the shots, but to get you in there for a physical every year. Even Dr. Schultz acknowledges this as being one of the reasons vets are reluctant to give up on yearly vacs. I',m trying to find this article. I swear someone is stealing my documents. I looked for it on the web for an hour last night. lol


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

My sister's Havanese is allergic to the rabies vaccine so they give her Benedryl before she gets her shot. The rabies vacine that we get is renewable every three years. We travel across the border to camp a lot and although have never been asked for the rabies certificate, you know, the first time we didn't have it, we would get asked for it and not be able to get across. We've been lucky. Neither of our babies has had a reaction to it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Tessa's Mommy said:


> My sister's Havanese is allergic to the rabies vaccine so they give her Benedryl before she gets her shot. The rabies vacine that we get is renewable every three years. We travel across the border to camp a lot and although have never been asked for the rabies certificate, you know, the first time we didn't have it, we would get asked for it and not be able to get across. We've been lucky. Neither of our babies has had a reaction to it.


If I were your sister , I'd be looking at getting an exemption. I doubt Benedryl will prevent the harmful effects. JMO


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

The state no longer does (this changed recently) but the county I live in still requires the yearly vaccine, though we've lived here well over 30 years and there have been no cases of rabies in this county all that time.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Becky Chittenden said:


> The state no longer does (this changed recently) but the county I live in still requires the yearly vaccine, though we've lived here well over 30 years and there have been no cases of rabies in this county all that time.


Becky ,you should rattle their cage. LOL This sounds like a money grab. There is NO justification for one year. Even the manufacturers of these vaccines acknowledge they last longer. . I thought Ontario was in the Dark Ages.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I live in the "hills of TN". Sometimes it's hard to change something that has been protocol for as long as the powers that be can remember.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh yeah Becky, I've heard about the powers that be. They should call them the powers that begone. LOL


----------



## Ricolove (Aug 28, 2011)

I couldn't remember, so I looked it up, it looks like my state doesn't require the rabies, but my county requires one year for the first one, and after that 3 years.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We never have Lepto or Corona given. We've done titers for at least 8 years, and have never had one of our dogs show that they need any more vaccinations after the first puppy shots.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Dave, I know I will be getting one...but I figure he already has it so I am safe for 3 years. Now that Jasper has hypothyroid. I may try and get an exemption for them both. 

I believe you just need a note from your vet with his/her professional opinion that it caused a serious problem. Animal control has said they have never refused a vets request for an exemption. 

An exemption will not save your dog from being quarantined or killed if they are bit by a wild animal.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Missy said:


> Dave, I know I will be getting one...but I figure he already has it so I am safe for 3 years. Now that Jasper has hypothyroid. I may try and get an exemption for them both.
> 
> I believe you just need a note from your vet with his/her professional opinion that it caused a serious problem. Animal control has said they have never refused a vets request for an exemption.
> 
> An exemption will not save your dog from being quarantined or killed if they are bit by a wild animal.


 yeah Missy that sounds like a good idea. I should fight it on Molly's religious beliefs. LOL.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Tammy:

It is a combo vaccine: Distemper, Adenovirus 1 & 2, Parainfluenza, Parvo Virus. I have my dogs vaccinated with this combo and the Rabies 3-year [which is the same as the Rabies 1 year]. The Rabies 3-year enables me to pay for a 3-year license for each dog which works out to lower $$$ per year.

You may not need the Kennel Cough [Bortadella] vaccine in your situation because you are not boarding her or sending her to doggy daycare.

If you end up sending her to daycare if your job expand its hours, you can always have the Bortadella vaccine administered at that time [It takes a week to ten days to become effective, I believe.]


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks for the info! has anyone had any bad reactions with this parvo combo shot?


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Dangerous Stuff*

Thanks, Dave, this needs to be told and told again.

Since we lost our Bolognese to IBD (Inflammatory Bowel Disease) or Crohn's in humans, even the vet at that time was suspicious of the vaccines. Ohio requires rabies in 3-yr. intervals. Once when Scampi got the rabies shot, about an hour later I thought he was dying. SO, our protocol with Keeper, is as follows, and our very good vet agrees.

His initial shots were given separately with the rabies 3 weeks after the others. For all other 'reminders of shots due', we will pay gladly for the titers and, like Tom King's dogs, our Scampi never showed a need for a booster.
Unfortunately for him, it was too late--the initial shot regimen had done the damage we think.

No good veterinarian can ignore all that is known about vaccine reactions in small dogs especially. Just insane using multiple vaccines at 'stated' intervals.
Bah, humbug.

Shirley (Keeper's Mom)


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> Wow Becky, does TN have a yearly renewal. ?


Our county in Texas is the same way--rabies every year. The crazy thing about it is that most vets will give the 3 year rabies every year. They say that it protects them even more. I searched until I found a vet who would give the 1 year rabies every year.


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

I am grateful to Luna's breeder who gave me papers stating clearly that she was not to have Corona or Lepto vaccines. She also warned us to watch for reactions to vaccination. On a similar note, Luna is to be spayed in the next few months. Our breeder says do blood work before the surgery. Our vet thinks this is unnecessary but will do as I ask. Opinions?


----------

